# Capitol buildings and higer goverment buildings of your Country.



## leeds the best (May 1, 2006)

Post pictures of your countries capitol buildings or higher goverment offices or palaces.


----------



## Sbz2ifc (Apr 16, 2006)

*Victoria Palace* in Bucharest, built in 1937. It houses the Romanian government:


----------



## Kngkyle (Feb 7, 2006)

US Capital Building









And since I live in Florida, the Florida State Capital Building:








yea, it's different.


----------

